# Danish Meat Balls



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Danish Meat Balls

Ingredients 

1 pound ground beef 
1/2 pound ground veal 
3 medium potatoes, cooked and mashed 
1 medium onion, minced 
1-1/2 cups flour 
1/3 cup flour 
1 egg, beaten 
2 to 4 tablespoons milk 
2-1/4 teaspoons salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
lard for deep-fat frying 

Method 

Combine beef and veal. Add potatoes, onion., and 1-1/2 cups flour and mix well mix well. Add the egg, milk, salt and pepper and stir until well blended. 

Shape into 32 balls, using about 2 tablespoon of mixture for each ball. Roll balls in the 1/3 cup of flour. 

Fry in deep, hot lard for about 5 minutes or until browned. Drain well


----------

